

These Battle Lines Are Drawn in Yellow - asnyder
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/14/business/14ping.html

======
JunkDNA
"Whether the stout ad-packed books that land on the doorsteps and driveways of
millions of American homes are an endangered species is far from certain."

This really jumped out at me as a reminder that sometimes people like us
inhabit a different world. I long ago concluded the phone book's days were
numbered... to the point that I'm genuinely surprised when one shows up on my
doorstep.

------
alttab
Think, that $25 he can pretty much guarantee will come back in cash flow.

The advantage is pretty obvious here.

